# Blog post with instructions for trimming a tortoise's beak



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 12, 2012)

I finally got around to writing a blog post (with pictures!) on how to trim your tortoise's beak! 

I noticed that there is lots of info out there on how to MAINTAIN a nice short beak, but most of the tortoises I rescued had beaks that were so long that feeding them on a flat rock just wouldn't have been enough. 

http://tortaddiction.blogspot.com/2012/12/how-to-trim-tortoises-beak-with-pictures.html

I hope it is ok that I post a link here. Nothing is sold on my blog, it's just informational.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2012)

The only thing I would change would be to hold the tortoise behind his jaws, fingers on the sides of his head instead of top and bottom. If you hold behind the jaws its easier to hold onto and no danger of choking off his air supply.

Nice pictorial. Thanks for that. I'll book mark it so that when the question comes up again I can just link it.


----------



## Carol S (Dec 12, 2012)

Nicely done. Very information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a good point, thanks. As mentioned in the blog post, I actually don't hold on to my tort's head (or rather, in plural, torts' heads), since they never pull all the way in. I added your advice to the blog post. 



emysemys said:


> The only thing I would change would be to hold the tortoise behind his jaws, fingers on the sides of his head instead of top and bottom. If you hold behind the jaws its easier to hold onto and no danger of choking off his air supply.
> 
> Nice pictorial. Thanks for that. I'll book mark it so that when the question comes up again I can just link it.


----------



## laney (Dec 12, 2012)

What a brilliant blog.
Love Norberts story, brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just got my wrist slapped on the FB Russian tortoise owners page - someone made the point that it is dangerous to post such a blog post, because a n00b might try it and injure their tortoise... SO I added a note at the top of the blog post recommending first having an expert show you how to do it...


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 12, 2012)

I guess I would be one of those n00bs because I am clueless as to what you are talking about here. It sounds to be like you're talking about a whisker trim lol but a beak? What is a beak on a tort? I am still learning about my baby apparently. I think I need to look up some YouTube tutorials.


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Dec 12, 2012)

Baby torts shouldn't need a beak trim, and even older tortoises SHOULDN'T need one either... but sometimes they do. If you look at the pics in the blog post, you'll see what an overgrown beak looks like. 



Zabbi0 said:


> I guess I would be one of those n00bs because I am clueless as to what you are talking about here. It sounds to be like you're talking about a whisker trim lol but a beak? What is a beak on a tort? I am still learning about my baby apparently. I think I need to look up some YouTube tutorials.


----------



## Zabbi0 (Dec 12, 2012)

Holy freaking cow that is a BEAK 
Haha poor Mo 
I am glad he has you to help him feel better!!! I would be too scared to try this by myself. Would def seek out a professional.


----------

